# Snow blower for a 642b with 10-12 GPM pump



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Any ideas for a source for a blower for my skid? If I can't find one, are there self contained blowers?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Self contained for a skid,,,no. And why only ,10_12 gpm? Seems low


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

dieselss;1826733 said:


> Self contained for a skid,,,no. And why only ,10_12 gpm? Seems low


Bobcat tells me that the 642b has a 10-12 GPM pump.By self contained, I was thinking of a blower with a mounted engine.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That seems low for low flow, maybe Ck your manual again


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

I run asv 30s and they have10 gpm I run 48 in ffc snowblowers they work great


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

ffc make one-you will need their control box, bobcat makes one 48" for the walk behind takes low low flow-make wings if you need it wider, I have a bobcat 48 on my S100, Throws snow great....quality is a little low I have had to reweld all joints due to cracking in the first 12-18 months of it being new.


----------

